# Dog food insanity! HELP



## hah2110 (Dec 4, 2008)

........................


----------



## myminpins (Dec 20, 2008)

If you wish to educate yourself about HOW to choose a good dog food, go here:

http://www.dogfoodproject.com/

If you want to know which foods are better than others, go here:

http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/index.php/cat/1

The better quality dog foods are DEFINITELY better for your dog. You often feed less, too, of the good quality food so check out serving size before you freak out at the prices  

By the way, DO NOT judge a food by price. Some very high priced foods are not very good quality. Most foods sold in vet's offices and in grocery/department stores are not very high quality foods (with exceptions, of course).

Royal Canin, Iams, Science Diet, etc., are NOT good foods.

On the list of dry dog foods, there are quite a few that aren't all that expensive yet are still four stars if you're worried about price.

The problem with most "crappy" quality dog foods are too many chemicals, "junk" for fillers such as sawdust and peanut hulls, too many grains dogs do not neet, very low quality, NOT fit for human consumption meats.

You'll notice a huge difference in your dog's stool, his coat and how often he needs to go to the vet if you feed a really good quality dog food to your dog


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

I like the dogfoodanalysis.com ratings. And I consider anything that is 5 or 6-star to be a good enough food for my dog. So if it were me, I would choose from that selection and sleep well at night! If money is an issue there are even some good foods in the 4-star category that I have fed with good results.


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

I think a beagle/boxer mix would just be a Bogle....only one g..LOL

I like the dogfoodanalysis.com website....I am currently feeding Wellness to my pug and TOTW to my APBT and Boston (they had too much gas on the wellness)...

You may have to try out more then one brand of food till you find what fits your pup


----------



## basicair (Jan 21, 2009)

myminpins suggest the two links to websites I always suggest, too.

I would really, highly suggest you use Innova EVO Red Meat and/or regular. They're both 6 stars and considered all over the net to be a top brand. I use them too and so do countless others here. But also keep in mind there's a good 10 or so other brands that are just as good or just a little less quality but still miles ahead of stuff you find at Wal-Mart.


----------



## odp1979 (Jan 5, 2009)

For your dog, I would recommend a grainless, mostly protein diet. Boxers have lean muscle mass, they need the protein for energy and strength. EVO, Orijen, Wellness Core, all are great grain free foods.


----------



## jnite (Jan 18, 2009)

Everybody has their own opinion on foods, some people have VERY strong opinions. Basically you have to decide for yourself what is best for your dog. IMHO anything with wheat, corn or by-products are no good. Myself I feed Acana, when Orijen came out I decided not to switch because my dogs were good on what they were eating. It still does surprise me how much difference the foods make on their coats and on what is left behind. We recently got a puppy and the people had him on Happy Hound, never heard of it and never got to look at the details on the food. We started switching him right away to Acana Puppy Large Breed and what a difference. His feces were alot less and alot less stinky too. His coat is getting much better also. 


All in all, do your research and decide for yourself. I find that nobody agrees on dog food, so you will never find something that everyone will agree with.


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

jnite said:


> All in all, do your research and decide for yourself. I find that nobody agrees on dog food, *so you will never find something that everyone will agree with*.


This is SO true!! You just have to keep reading different websites and suggestions and see what works for your dog. As the old saying goes "one size does not fit all". I feed Innova and rotate with Wellness brands. 

My fave food research sites are www.dogaware.com and www.dogfoodproject.com

Good luck.


----------



## myminpins (Dec 20, 2008)

Acana and Orijen are made by the same company


----------



## odp1979 (Jan 5, 2009)

Samples are your best friend, when it comes to taste, You can't really tell how your dog will do in the long run. I know Orijen has $1.99 .88lb bags and $2.49 .88lb bag for the 6 Fish. I currently feed Orijen Puppy, and I plan on feeding the 6 fish when she turns a year. Fish does amazing things to dogs, the fish oils work wonders. It's a bit on the expensive side, but I figure this is preventative maintenance.


----------



## Diezel Man (Jan 27, 2009)

I am having a problem with my bullmastiff puppy (6 months) and diarrhea. I am thinking about changing his food, and like the dog food analysis website. Where do you get some of this quality food? Petsmart (largest pet store near me) does not carry any of the 4 or 5 star foods, so where can I buy?


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

What foods does your Petsmart carry?


----------



## odp1979 (Jan 5, 2009)

Diezel Man said:


> I am having a problem with my bullmastiff puppy (6 months) and diarrhea. I am thinking about changing his food, and like the dog food analysis website. Where do you get some of this quality food? Petsmart (largest pet store near me) does not carry any of the 4 or 5 star foods, so where can I buy?



Well, Petsmart should carry Blue Buffalo, they have a Blue Wilderness sub brand which is 6 stars. Also, you can try www.petfooddirect.com, they have almost all types of food, plus new customers get 22% off their order, that should cover the shipping costs.


----------



## dansamy (May 15, 2007)

Also, Petsmart is the largest store because it caters to the largest masses of pet owners, not because it carries the most premium products. For more premium brands, seek out a local pet store or boutique. Pet Supplies Plus is a chain store and they sell quite a number of premium and holistic foods.


----------



## basicair (Jan 21, 2009)

dansamy said:


> Also, Petsmart is the largest store because it caters to the largest masses of pet owners, not because it carries the most premium products. For more premium brands, seek out a local pet store or boutique. Pet Supplies Plus is a chain store and they sell quite a number of premium and holistic foods.


Here in the mid-west there's a chain of stores called "Southern Agriculture" and they cater to all kinds of animal needs including cows, horses, etc.

They carry every single top name brand of dog food except Orijen.

I say this just to support your post, dansamy, in that every city for the most part has a special pet supplies store that tends to carry high end foods.


----------



## Beethoven (Jan 25, 2009)

I figured I'd ask in this topic instead of making another one... Can anyone suggest Blue Buffalo for their pup? They sound very good, but I'd like to hear from someone who's used it.

EDIT: Actually, any really good pup food will do. I want to feed him the best that I can, and I know I'd have to make a switch from his current pet food.


----------



## Mom2Sadie (Jan 28, 2008)

odp1979 said:


> Well, Petsmart should carry Blue Buffalo, they have a Blue Wilderness sub brand which is 6 stars. Also, you can try www.petfooddirect.com, they have almost all types of food, plus new customers get 22% off their order, that should cover the shipping costs.



You may have to get it online (as already suggested) or there may be smaller pet food places in your area that carry some better brands.

Around here there are even doggy daycares that carry Merrick, etc.

Once you decide on a food and find out that it agrees with your pup, a little research (even the company's own webiste) will let you know where it's carried in your area. Just don't go buying a 50 lb. bag of something until you're SURE about it!


----------



## odp1979 (Jan 5, 2009)

Beethoven said:


> I figured I'd ask in this topic instead of making another one... Can anyone suggest Blue Buffalo for their pup? They sound very good, but I'd like to hear from someone who's used it.
> 
> EDIT: Actually, any really good pup food will do. I want to feed him the best that I can, and I know I'd have to make a switch from his current pet food.


The best puppy food, in my opinion is Orijen Puppy.


----------



## Beethoven (Jan 25, 2009)

odp1979 said:


> The best puppy food, in my opinion is Orijen Puppy.


Alright, thanks. I've also read about Innova, and that seems really good too. Have you tried that? There are no stores that sell orijen nearby, but there is a store right in town who sells innova.


----------



## odp1979 (Jan 5, 2009)

Beethoven said:


> Alright, thanks. I've also read about Innova, and that seems really good too. Have you tried that? There are no stores that sell orijen nearby, but there is a store right in town who sells innova.


I like Orijen because the ingredients better mimick what they would find in the wild, like herbs, botanicals, etc.


----------



## Mac'N'Roe (Feb 15, 2008)

Beethoven said:


> Alright, thanks. I've also read about Innova, and that seems really good too. Have you tried that? There are no stores that sell orijen nearby, but there is a store right in town who sells innova.


Innova is a good company. I feed my two EVO, which is the grainless version of Innova.


----------



## odp1979 (Jan 5, 2009)

Naturapet, which makes Innova, is a very reputable natural dog food company. They're top product, Evo, in my opinion is second best after Orijen. Innova Dog food isn't grain free, but if you're dog is not allergic to grains, I would def. recommend getting Innova.


----------



## Beethoven (Jan 25, 2009)

odp1979 said:


> Naturapet, which makes Innova, is a very reputable natural dog food company. They're top product, Evo, in my opinion is second best after Orijen. Innova Dog food isn't grain free, but if you're dog is not allergic to grains, I would def. recommend getting Innova.


Is the only concern with grains allergies? I was wondering what the concerns were about grains in puppy food.


----------



## odp1979 (Jan 5, 2009)

I don't think certain grains are bad. Barley, oats are example of good grains that add carbs and protein. But my dog is def. allergic to all grains. So I need her on a strict grain-free diet. www.dogfoodproject.com has a lot of info on grains that are good and grains that are bad. Check it out.


----------



## dansamy (May 15, 2007)

I don't think all grains are bad. I just think that grain fragments are poor quality and shouldn't be used.


----------



## odp1979 (Jan 5, 2009)

dansamy said:


> I don't think all grains are bad. I just think that grain fragments are poor quality and shouldn't be used.


I totally agree. I think Innova is the best food you can get that is not grain-free.


----------



## Beethoven (Jan 25, 2009)

The thing that worries me is that the evo food, even the small bites, says that there is so much protein that it is only suggested for adults or large breeds.


----------



## odp1979 (Jan 5, 2009)

If you're concerned about the Evo, then my suggestion would be the Innova Puppy food. 

http://www.innovapet.com/product_line.asp?id=502


----------



## Beethoven (Jan 25, 2009)

odp1979 said:


> If you're concerned about the Evo, then my suggestion would be the Innova Puppy food.
> 
> http://www.innovapet.com/product_line.asp?id=502


Alright, a store right in town sells it. Hopefully he can take the grains okay! Now I feel a lot better about his diet :]


----------



## odp1979 (Jan 5, 2009)

Beethoven said:


> Alright, a store right in town sells it. Hopefully he can take the grains okay! Now I feel a lot better about his diet :]


That's great! Innova is awesome food. The better the food, the better life your dog will live and the more time you will be able to spend with him/her.


----------



## Beethoven (Jan 25, 2009)

odp1979 said:


> That's great! Innova is awesome food. The better the food, the better life your dog will live and the more time you will be able to spend with him/her.


That's exactly what I was thinking, even if the extra cash it costs comes out of my pocket.


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

Diezel Man said:


> I am having a problem with my bullmastiff puppy (6 months) and diarrhea. I am thinking about changing his food, and like the dog food analysis website. Where do you get some of this quality food? Petsmart (largest pet store near me) does not carry any of the 4 or 5 star foods, so where can I buy?


Privately owned or smaller pet chain stores carry the better brands. Innova is sold at feed stores, so you might try there. Other than that you will probably have to order on line. Good luck.


----------



## hah2110 (Dec 4, 2008)

Thanks for all the responses... What does everyone think about deli fresh from petsmart? They are refridgerated. They had some $3.00 off coupons so I bought some today. I got a few and figured I could try them. Could I just do these like once or twice a week?


----------



## Beethoven (Jan 25, 2009)

I have another quick question on the food...
My puppy's food that he has been fed up until now has grains in it (rice), and I read that adjusting their diet and taking grains out might be a little harsh on them. Should I go with Innova so that grains remain in his diet or should I go with Orijen and cut them out? I'm just wondering which one would be harder on his system. I do like the sound of Orijen better now that I've researched it, but I don't want to be too hard on my pup's stomach.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

One thing that I have seen repeated over and over on various threads is that feeding the higher end dog foods gives dogs the runs. This can be true. Especially if you are going from a food that was full of fillers to a grain free food. One thing that people need to remember is to cut down the amount you are feeding. The runs are most often caused by OVER feeding those foods. Just try cutting down the amount you are feeding. Watch dogs weight and add a little bit more if it seems the dog is losing weight. Also feeding smaller amounts in a few meals is always better then 1 large meal. Just food for thought if this is a problem for anyone here.


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

hah2110 said:


> Thanks for all the responses... What does everyone think about deli fresh from petsmart? They are refridgerated. They had some $3.00 off coupons so I bought some today. I got a few and figured I could try them. Could I just do these like once or twice a week?


I bought the deli fresh treats. The dogs liked them, except they got mouldy pretty fast, cause I didn't feed it fast enough. So after it's opened use it as soon as you can. Watch the dates.


----------



## hah2110 (Dec 4, 2008)

What does everyone think about deli fresh? If I do half deli fresh, half iams pro active every other day... Or should I completely cut the Iams out?


----------



## pamperedpups (Dec 7, 2006)

*Edited because I looked it up and now see that I buy Deli Fresh The Loved Dog Treats. I've never looked into their other foodstuffs. Iams couldn't pay me to feed their products (although I have in the past).


----------



## TomN (Jul 1, 2007)

my minpins said:


> If you want to know which foods are better than others, go here:
> 
> http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/index.php/cat/1
> 
> ...


I have seen this website "dog food analysis". The problem I have with this website is that it is very biased toward the high end holistic or grainless type of feeds. And quite a few tried and true brands that thousands upon thousands of dogs that have done well on for a very long time get low ratings. If it has grain in it the rating is normally automatically going to be lower. I just don't buy into their ideas as I've seen far too many dogs on their so called 2 star type foods do very well. Having an opinion is one thing, but stating things that aren't true or without fact is another. 

Another interesting thing is that knowhere on the site does it say who is doing the reviews or what their credentials are for rating the way they do. IMO there is no one dog food that you can say is the best or what will work for every dog as even the most expensive holistic diet may not agree with every dog. These type of websites serve me no purpose as they are swayed to a certain type of feed only.


----------



## El Fragil (Feb 5, 2009)

Isn't dog food just l like people food? I compare Purina to McDonald's and Orijin to veggies and organic food. As a human, you have a wide variety of food to choose from...why wouldn't dogs be the same way? You could eat processed foods with preservatives for every meal and you may be fine and live a long life. Other people choose to eat better.

I don't see how you wouldn't equate better dog food with better sources. It's simple logic. Corn and fillers aren't the best for a dog. I don't see an argument here.


----------



## heat_2008 (Feb 10, 2009)

I'll speak up for Innova too, it's great stuff. I use to feed my puppy Nutro until I heard a while back some dogs were supposedly dying from their products. I don't know if this is true and from what I've read they never admitted their food was responsible, but I decided to switch just to be safe. 

I bought a bag of Innova but I still had this big bag of Nutro (I had just bought the bag a day before), so I decided to keep feeding her the Nutro until it ran out. She'd been eating it for a while and shes fine so I figured it was ok.

After a while of feeding her the Nutro and it didn't feel like it was ever going to run out I decided to give her some of the Innova just to see how she liked it. She had some food left in her bowl and she didn't look like she was going to eat it anytime soon so I switched it for the Innova. She sees me do it and just looks at me like, so its fresh...big deal, then looks elsewhere. She didn't know it was different food. Yet.

So 20 mins later she decides she's thirsty, and while shes there she notices the food is different. She sniffs it and eats some then looks back at me like, this IS *mine* right? I _can_ eat this right? I REALLY wanna eat this. I just smile at her and she turns around and devours the food...I mean I've never seen her eat like that. Actually made me feel bad, like I was feeding her crap this whole time. I'm sold on Innova for life.


----------



## TomN (Jul 1, 2007)

El Fragile said:


> Isn't dog food just l like people food? I compare Purina to McDonald's and Origin to veggies and organic food. As a human, you have a wide variety of food to choose from...why wouldn't dogs be the same way? You could eat processed foods with preservatives for every meal and you may be fine and live a long life. Other people choose to eat better.
> 
> I don't see how you wouldn't equate better dog food with better sources. It's simple logic. Corn and fillers aren't the best for a dog. I don't see an argument here.


Actually that is the problem. People think that what is good for humans translates as what's good for dogs and that isn't necessarily so. Dogs have much different requirements. Purina (I'll use them as an example) has spent probably more money on researching canine nutrition than most of the other smaller companies combined. Does that mean all of Purina's products will work well with every pet.... NO. 

As for Corn and other things that you have labeled as "fillers". I am in total agreement that those should not be the MAIN INGREDIENT in the dog food. But not all dogs will have a problem with Corn or other grains, especially when it is in a ground form that will be much more digestible. If your dog has a problem with certain grains than by all means feed grainless, but to automatically label food with a balanced amount of grains as poor.. is ridiculus. Rice and Barley are two grains that do quite well in pet foods. The key is balance. They do serve a useful purpose and contribute many of the essential amino acids that can't be derived from meat alone. 

I will agree one should be conscious of the ingredients in the food they select. But when a website states that something is of low quality when the dog has been thriving on it for it's entire life leads me to believe that it is opinion based and not factual study based information. If the dogs coat, stools and overall general health are good why isn't that enough proof that the food is working?

Sorry that's the way I see it.


----------



## Mac'N'Roe (Feb 15, 2008)

I think one thing that you are overlooking is that in the 'wild' a dog wouldn't be grazing on oats and barley, nor on cranberries and apples for that matter. It is my understanding that dogs are carnivores. But, I'll let RawFedDogs argue that point. 

I don't think grains and corns in a dog food provide any nutritional balance to the diet, they are strictly there as a 'filler'. I'm out...

You mention dogs are 'thriving' on dog food with corns and fillers, but how are you measuring 'thriving'. Sure, they may be surviving and eating/pooping. But, whos to say they are thriving? Couldn't it be possible that a better quality food (raw food or grainless) may very well be better on their internal systems, provide them a better coat, and give them more energy, and overall a healthier dog?


----------



## heat_2008 (Feb 10, 2009)

Dogs are carnivores.

Carnivores eat herbivores.

Herbivores eat plants.

If carnivores eat herbivores and herbivores eat plants, then carnivores eat plants.

The plants provide nutrients the herbivores need to survive. Carnivores then eat those herbivores and absorb the nutrients the herbivores absorbed from the plants. Just because carnivores do not directly eat plants does not mean they do not need and get nutrients from plants.


----------



## TomN (Jul 1, 2007)

Mac'N'Roe said:


> It is my understanding that dogs are carnivores.


If I had a nickel for every time I heard this.... Dogs are NOT true carnivores, that title belongs to cats.



Mac'N'Roe said:


> I don't think grains and corns in a dog food provide any nutritional balance to the diet, they are strictly there as a 'filler'. I'm out...



Listen, I am not stating that grains should be the main staple in the food. Your post seems to be advocating that I believe in such. I am in total agreement about meat being the dominant source of nutrition. But in smaller quantities grains in a digestible form will and do make a contribution to a balanced diet. 

A little off the subject but... how do you feel about Canidae? (even before the ingredient change). I think most will agree that it was a fairly good feed. It has grains and still does, but they are not the main staple of the diet. So... according to your thinking Canidae is of poor quality because it has grains... I think not.

I still think it is good feed even after the ingredient change and my older dog does very well with it. Protein from meat sources actually increased. But that's another topic for another day.


----------



## heat_2008 (Feb 10, 2009)

Yes dogs *are* carnivores. Humans have replicated the nutrition they need to survive and replaced "meat" as dogs source of food. All cat's simple have the ability to hunt, all dogs do not. Put a chiwawa in the middle of the woods alone and come back in a week, I'm pretty sure it wont be around. Anyway dog food _is_ meat, in the sense that its what dogs need to live.

But if you don't think dogs are carnivores then try and feed your dog nothing but plants and grains for a year and tell me how that goes for ya.


----------



## TomN (Jul 1, 2007)

heat_2008 said:


> Yes dogs *are* carnivores. Humans have replicated the nutrition they need to survive and replaced "meat" as dogs source of food. All cat's simple have the ability to hunt, all dogs do not. Put a chiwawa in the middle of the woods alone and come back in a week, I'm pretty sure it wont be around. Anyway dog food _is_ meat, in the sense that its what dogs need to live.
> 
> But if you don't think dogs are carnivores then try and feed your dog nothing but plants and grains for a year and tell me how that goes for ya.


They are carnivores just not in the true sense of the word as cats. That is what I meant when i said "true carnivore". I believe "Obligate Carnivore" (Cats) refers to a diet exclusively of meat to thrive.
Maybe this will explain it better. Be sure to read the entire thing. http://www.opednews.com/articles/opedne_john_r_m_070505_are_dogs_carnivores_3f.htm


----------



## petstore (Feb 12, 2009)

hah2110 said:


> Alright, I can't read any more information on dog food. Every time I find a good brand, someone shoots it down. Please someone help me! I have a 30lb, 1 year old boggle (beagle/boxer). She is extremely active, fit, muscular and loves to play. I am currently feeding her Iams but am reading bad things about the quality in their food as well as the way they treat animals. I have no problem switching food every few months as I have read is recommended but I need serious help. All of these "luxury" brands such as diamond, blue buffalo, royal canin, is it worth it? Are they much better? I read good reviews on many of them and then read reviews that counter the good ones saying that these peoples dogs won't eat, are puking, etc. Can someone please offer me advice!?



ok those 3 brand names u just suggested r not considered luxury brands there just basically natural foods. your best bet is to try natures variety, orijen, innova evo, and canidae depending on which food ur dog likes and yes iams is bad food ingredients r comparable to mcdonalds imo. and iams also have used dogs to test there food which is fine but they also had the test dogs vocal cords removed because they were barking so much


----------



## heat_2008 (Feb 10, 2009)

You can go and break it all down like that if you want but simply put a carnivore is an animal that needs a diet mainly of meat. You can feed your dog nothing but meat and it will be just fine, feed your dog only grains, fruits, and veggeis and I'm pretty sure it won't last very long.

Dogs need meat to survive, the end.


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

heat_2008 said:


> You can go and break it all down like that if you want but simply put a carnivore is an animal that needs a diet mainly of meat. You can feed your dog nothing but meat and it will be just fine, feed your dog only grains, fruits, and veggeis and I'm pretty sure it won't last very long.
> 
> Dogs need meat to survive, the end.


No one is saying that dogs should be vegetarian. Some people believe that dogs need meat only; others believe people need meat AND grain and vegetables. That's the only controversy. I don't think anyone here believes that dogs should avoid meat altogether.


----------



## heat_2008 (Feb 10, 2009)

That was more directed at tom. And wheather you belive dogs do or dont need grains is irrelevant. All dog food in some way has grains and or veggies in it because the animals that the meat came from to feed your dog ate grains and or veggies. 

Think of it this way, why do carnivores not eat other carnivores. They need more than meat protien to survive.


----------



## petstore (Feb 12, 2009)

yes dogs ate meat and just meat but so did people all we used to eat back in the day was just meat but now we mix veggies fruits grains and such andnow our life span is increased and has been increasing. just like dogs. dogs have had a longer life span since being introduced to such ingredients as veggies and fruits and other things such as vitamins fish oils which make the dog healthier. an all meat diet is fine, but all im sayign is a dogs meal should include them all not just meat by it self. if ur gonna just give him an all meat diet such as ababy then try and mix soem fruits in thereand some fish oil



heat_2008 said:


> I'll speak up for Innova too, it's great stuff. I use to feed my puppy Nutro until I heard a while back some dogs were supposedly dying from their products. I don't know if this is true and from what I've read they never admitted their food was responsible, but I decided to switch just to be safe.
> 
> I bought a bag of Innova but I still had this big bag of Nutro (I had just bought the bag a day before), so I decided to keep feeding her the Nutro until it ran out. She'd been eating it for a while and shes fine so I figured it was ok.
> 
> ...



innova evo is fine but remember evo has a protein content of 42 percent to 52 percent in the dry food so if he or she is a senior its not something u wanna give to much of if it is a senior u should try and feed him or her the senior innova formula which is not evo the 95 percent


----------



## Qsk50 (Feb 16, 2009)

hah2110 said:


> Alright, I can't read any more information on dog food. Every time I find a good brand, someone shoots it down. Please someone help me! I have a 30lb, 1 year old boggle (beagle/boxer). She is extremely active, fit, muscular and loves to play. I am currently feeding her Iams but am reading bad things about the quality in their food as well as the way they treat animals. I have no problem switching food every few months as I have read is recommended but I need serious help. All of these "luxury" brands such as diamond, blue buffalo, royal canin, is it worth it? Are they much better? I read good reviews on many of them and then read reviews that counter the good ones saying that these peoples dogs won't eat, are puking, etc. Can someone please offer me advice!?


I know exactly what you mean. I too have read numerous threads and advice on several different foods. I have had dogs since well, forever. I have always fed my dogs Pedigree or Purina. All my dogs have died of old age, the most recent my rottie who was 14 years old. Never an illness only the yearly vet visits.
I recently adopted a lab and I also got a catahoula from a breeder. Wanting to feed something a bit better after reading about all the corn,animal digest and a few other ingredients I decided to give Natual Balance Ultra Premium dry to both dogs.

My catahoula is doing ok with it, she is not crazy about her food. She eats it but I gotta keep calling her back to the bowl. The lab has had soft poop  for a week now. Im going to continue to feed it and maybe cut back a little on his to see if that helps.
Like some have said, you have to feed your dogs what works for them. I have read only good things about Natural Balance and I will continue to feed them this for a few weeks to see if things improve. If not, I am going to give Blue Buffalo a try as well.

Having said that, I have had 5 other dogs in my lifetime and all have died of old age and none had any health issues while feeding Pedigree and Purina.
Start out with a small bag. Most stores let you return the unused portion as long as the bag is not empty.

Not all dogs are the same. You gotta try what works for them. 
I hope I have not added to the confusion


----------



## TomN (Jul 1, 2007)

Qsk50,

Gee your feeding that 1 star rated Pedigree and Purina dog food?? It's terrible if you believe the dog food analysis website's review.... How could a dog possibly live such a healthy full life on such terrible food. I just don't understand it. 

Maybe if you would have fed one of their so-called 6 star foods your dog would have lived to 18 or maybe even 20.  NOT....


----------



## Qsk50 (Feb 16, 2009)

TomN said:


> Qsk50,
> 
> Gee your feeding that 1 star rated Pedigree and Purina dog food?? It's terrible if you believe the dog food analysis website's review.... How could a dog possibly live such a healthy full life on such terrible food. I just don't understand it.
> 
> Maybe if you would have fed one of their so-called 6 star foods your dog would have lived to 18 or maybe even 20.  NOT....


Well, believe it. Healthy and happy lives on the so called "bad" food.


----------



## TomN (Jul 1, 2007)

Qsk50 said:


> Well, believe it. Healthy and happy lives on the so called "bad" food.


Qsk50, I was just joking and don't doubt your story at all. I was poking fun at the dog food analysis website and how they would have us all believe that that anyone feeding a lower rated food (according to them) are doing them an injustice and probably shortening their lives.


----------

